# Forum Game:What if?



## BiOHaTe

Okay this is a little game i made up while sitting on the toilet.

You think of a really interesting or crazy question which other forum members answer then post there own What if? question.

I'll start first.

What if the Emperor was resurrected, how would that impact the 40k universe.


----------



## Kale Hellas

the emperor technically isnt dead, but if he came back to life id say the inquisition would kill him because they want power.

what if khorne was on the golden throne and the emperor was a chaos god how different would everything be?


----------



## Blammer

Kale Hellas said:


> the emperor technically isnt dead, but if he came back to life id say the inquisition would kill him because they want power.
> 
> what if khorne was on the golden throne and the emperor was a chaos god how different would everything be?


Everyone would be Yelling: BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD EMPEROR!!!

What if Daemons and the Chaos gods would be good guys that everyone liked?


----------



## njfed

Blammer said:


> Everyone would be Yelling: BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD EMPEROR!!!
> 
> What if Daemons and the Chaos gods would be good guys that everyone liked?


Oh, you could combine this with the first question. The chaos gods could fake the rebirth of the emperor. They are already experts at converting people thru lies. They could make psychic powers legal and all hell would break loose.

Question: The Nids like to adapt do defeat their enemy and learn from enemies to make them stronger. The orks certainly give the Nids a good fight. What could the nids learn from the orks that would make them even scarier?


----------



## Sethis

njfed said:


> Question: The Nids like to adapt do defeat their enemy and learn from enemies to make them stronger. The orks certainly give the Nids a good fight. What could the nids learn from the orks that would make them even scarier?


Opposable thumbs.

What if the Fall of the Eldar had never happened?


----------



## bitsandkits

njfed said:


> Question: The Nids like to adapt do defeat their enemy and learn from enemies to make them stronger. The orks certainly give the Nids a good fight. What could the nids learn from the orks that would make them even scarier?


Not technically a "what if" question, but they could learn red ones go faster and gain an inch in movement.

Question, What if the whole Eldar "dying race" thing was just a ruse and they are actually sitting in the black libary branch of starbucks?


----------



## bakoren

Pointy eared weirdos would attempt to invade.

What if Necrons rust?


----------



## bob_the_grea

then there would be no amount of wd40 to get a monlith to pass an m.o.t.
what if loken survived?


----------



## hungryugolino

It's the fault of Tzeentch, Eldrad, the Deceiver, or all of the above.

What if an ork warband was given exclusively plasma guns?


----------



## Dark Strategies

Then the entirety of the Ork war-band would be dead due to lack of weapons maintenance and exploding plasma guns. 

What if there was another Eye of Terror in the Eye of Terror?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

There would be no diffrence 

Ques: What if the Emperor was actually the Hive Mind?


----------



## piemaster

Dark Strategies said:


> Then the entirety of the Ork war-band would be dead due to lack of weapons maintenance and exploding plasma guns.


Not if you believe it will work.



Yog-Sothoth said:


> What if the Emperor was actually the Hive Mind?


Thousands of guardsmen would throw themselves at the enemy hoard until they ran out of ammunition. Then send in another wave... Oh, that already happens...

What if the greater good was for the good of everyone else?


----------



## MidnightSun

The the Tau would kill the Ethereals then go crying home to their mommys

What if their was another Horus Heresy led by Marneus Calgar?:laugh:


----------



## Col. Schafer

Then it wouldnt be the horus heresy now would it?

What would hapen if the imperium ever started useing cloneing en mass?


----------



## cheef3

you would have a star wars ripoff 

what if etherals were like dr. manhattan


----------



## BiOHaTe

cheef3 said:


> you would have a star wars ripoff
> 
> what if etherals were like dr. manhattan


Humanity would be doomed! or they would get bored of reality and leave their race.

What if Nurgle was cured of his diseases?


----------



## Varakir

BiOHaTe said:


> What if Nurgle was cured of his diseases?


Slaanesh would oversee his department, the STD's must be running wild in the Slaanesh infantry.

What if the emperor was born without thumbs as an ancesteral deformation (hence it's passed to all his 'children')?


----------



## Blammer

Varakir said:


> Slaanesh would oversee his department, the STD's must be running wild in the Slaanesh infantry.
> 
> What if the emperor was born without thumbs as an ancesteral deformation (hence it's passed to all his 'children')?


Then space marines would be the worst fighting force in the galaxy as they would be unable to hold weapons.

What if The Imperium were not xenophobic and made friends with the Tau and Eldar?


----------



## bakoren

Blammer said:


> Then space marines would be the worst fighting force in the galaxy as they would be unable to hold weapons.
> 
> What if The Imperium were not xenophobic and made friends with the Tau and Eldar?


Warhammer40k would be Peacehammer40k and we would play a tabletop flower picking game.

What if the Hive mind's overlord is nothing more than a planet sized Gaunt.


----------



## hungryugolino

Break out the meltaguns.

What if GW finally kills off the Ultramarines? (Seriously, that shade of blue is fugly.)


----------



## piemaster

Maybe the Ultramarines would go the way of the squats. Ultramar gets eaten by a hive fleet.

What if the warp didn't exist and there was no magic or any form of Godlike creatures with actual powers?


----------



## Cato Sicarius

piemaster said:


> Maybe the Ultramarines would go the way of the squats. Ultramar gets eaten by a hive fleet.
> 
> What if the warp didn't exist and there was no magic or any form of Godlike creatures with actual powers?


Then this game would suck.

What if the numbers of Imperial Guardsmen and Space Marines were swapped (i.e. billions of Space Marines and only 1,000,000 Imperial Guardsmen)?


----------



## hungryugolino

Then you'd have an accurate representation of the average Tabletop population of those armies.

What if a daemon possessed a teddy bear?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Killer teddy bear that takes three compcnys of grey knights to kill!

What if the good primarchs were traitors and the traitors were good: The Dorn heresy!


----------



## hungryugolino

I think you've answered your own question.

Oh, and Dorn would have a mustache of villainy.

What would Legend of Zelda be like in Warhammer 40k?


----------



## Varakir

Short. I think Link would get fucked up pretty sharpish.

What if Khorne finally decided he had enough blood and skulls?


----------



## Masked Jackal

He'd move on to interior decoration and start using those skulls for something. 

What if an Ork Warboss believed in the power of love?


----------



## hungryugolino

Waarghstock.

What if the Squats returned?


----------



## MidnightSun

Then GW would send out the Nerf-Dealers to make them crap

What if Gork was Khaine and Mork was the Laughing God?


----------



## Grimskul25

Then the Ork race turns out to be the retard children of Eldar that turned into green fungus monsters because Nurgle crapped on them.

What if the Horus Heresy went on the flip-side where all the traitor primarchs/legions stayed loyal and all the loyalist primarchs/legions turned traitor?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

the emperor would be alive 'cause frankly the loyalist side got crap primarchs

What if the entire Necron race turned to life-loving hippies?


----------



## Masked Jackal

They'd attempt to hug everyone they meet, and because they're inherently creepy, they'd get shot up every time, warping back and getting repaired until their attempts at hugging are impossible.

What if Cadia *finally* falls?


----------



## Tebok

What if one of the Imperium's Battleships turned into a giant ice cream cone and started throwing kittens singing the meow mix song at Holy Terra? :good:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

@masked jackal: The Emperor will get off the throne go "yaaaaaawn thats about enough resting, time to help out"

@ Tebok: The High Lord's of Terra will go "not another one" and have it shot down by the floating titan they happen to have in orbit.

What if GW decided to take on board everything we've said here and incorperates it into the new fluff?


----------



## randys_s13

Then we would be back to having a very interesting game, were anything goes. Rogue trader anyone?
What if the Squats devoured the Nids?


----------



## Deneris

At least six drumsticks/wings for everyone in the galaxy...

What if the Thousand Sons had burned Fenris as opposed to Prospero geting nuked?


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Deneris said:


> At least six drumsticks/wings for everyone in the galaxy...
> 
> What if the Thousand Sons had burned Fenris as opposed to Prospero geting nuked?


Space wolves would be terribly unhappy...

What if there were no space marines, what if the emperor didn't exist, and the horus heresy never happened?


----------



## Asmodeun

We'd have lot's of gaurdsmen. Or mabe a lot less gaurdsmen:grin:

What if the chaos gods put up cohesive, intelligent campaign, headed by someone competent? i.e. not Abbadabadoobidon


----------



## Commissar Ploss

it would be game over! 

What if Cadia wasn't situated right at the opening to the Eye of Terror?


----------



## Tebok

What if the Imperium had Chuck Norris? :laugh:


----------



## Kale Hellas

the imperium would win no matter what
(im writing up stats for chuck Norris to use in friendly games)

what if the angry marines fought the tyranids instead of the ultrasmurfs?


----------



## Varakir

Kale Hellas said:


> the imperium would win no matter what
> (im writing up stats for chuck Norris to use in friendly games)
> 
> what if the angry marines fought the tyranids instead of the ultrasmurfs?


I don't think they'd bang on about it as much. Instead of 'tyranic war veterans' they 'd probably have 'bugswatters', mercilessly slaying genestealers with rolled up newspapers.

What if the Blood angel's black rage made them furiously artistic rather than violent?


----------



## Blammer

Varakir said:


> I don't think they'd bang on about it as much. Instead of 'tyranic war veterans' they 'd probably have 'bugswatters', mercilessly slaying genestealers with rolled up newspapers.
> 
> What if the Blood angel's black rage made them furiously artistic rather than violent?


Then the chapter would move on to decorating instead of fighting.

What if the daemons and chaos gods were the materium beings while the humans, eldar, tyranids et cetera would be the warp monsters?

(oh and by the way :laugh: at bugswatters)


----------



## bakoren

Then bloodletters and daemonettes would be afraid of having guardsmen cults open portals.

What if a Boltgun was a muzzle loader?


----------



## hungryugolino

Then the idiot cogboy who mucked up the STC needs to be shot repeatedly. With said bolters.

What happens if the Emperor wakes up, then gets up and leaves? 

(Couldn't blame him; 10 thousand years of sitting around would get to anyone)


----------



## piemaster

Hey the emperor's got to have a wee sometime.





What if Magnus got poked in his big eye?


----------



## army310

then he would have a Big Red Eye

What if space marines said F this and started a second civil war with the Emperor?


----------



## hungryugolino

Then it'll always the Ultramarines who heroically save the day. (Or take credit for it while hiding on the other side of the galaxy.)

Avatar. Imperium of Man. Discuss.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

:biggrin:The Avatar of Khaine is on the throne instead of the emperor? Then each craftworld would have an emperor and everyone would be SCREWED.

What if the entire galaxy was consumed by tyranids exept ONE planet where all the remaining races are, and they have to live together quietly or the tyranids would find and eat them?


----------



## hungryugolino

Then they kill each other horribly, the Necrons wake up again and gauss spam, and the Tyranids get a cherry on their galaxy sundae. 

Here's what I meant:

James Cameron's Avatar (Pandora, Na'vi etc).
Imperium of Man.

What happens?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Guardsmen get slaughtered by the dozen then kill all of the blue tree men. 

What if this forum disapeared?


----------



## Iron_Freak220

Then there would be a lot less comments.

What if only tyranids and necrons were the only races left in the universe?


----------



## Blammer

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Then there would be a lot less comments.
> 
> What if only tyranids and necrons were the only races left in the universe?


Then the tyranids would starve

What if Games-Workshop would abandon Space Marines as their favourite army and pick dark eldar instead?


----------



## BiOHaTe

Blammer said:


> Then the tyranids would starve
> 
> What if Games-Workshop would abandon Space Marines as their favourite army and pick dark eldar instead?


Yay more models to accidently stab our fingers on.

What if BiOHaTe was the Emperor IRL?


----------



## bakoren

the Emperor would be a Pro Noob in Australia.

What if the Space wolves were house trained?


----------



## Deneris

bakoren said:


> the Emperor would be a Pro Noob in Australia.
> 
> What if the Space wolves were house trained?


Newspaper sales on Fenris would plummet...

What if one day the Nids started speaking like upperclass twits?


----------



## bakoren

I Say, we do, you just don't understand the language, my dear fellow. *sips tea*.

Who gets to sponge bath the emperor in his throne?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Malcadors' ghost!

What if I was the missing Primarch?


----------



## hungryugolino

Then the good people at GW are taking more drugs than usual.

How do you make a combi nerf gun?


----------



## Tebok

What if a private in the Imperial Guard - fresh out of training - walked up to a Commissar and slapped him?


----------



## Iron_Freak220

He would be shot. In the head.

What if an IG guy was dared to stick a sleeping carnifexes hand in a bowl of warm water?

messin with...carnifexes?! XD


----------



## Commander_Culln

THe carnifex would wake up when he touch it al bite his head off.

What if i turned out the inquisition were chaos!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Then The Imperium would crumble.

What If I'm The God-Emperor of Mankind?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i wouldn't be all that impressed. 

what if we run out of silly questions for this game............


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Don't worry, we won't 

What if every single Space Marine model disappeared and so did all the records for making new ones, and the scupltors had no idea what they were?


----------



## Kale Hellas

games workshop would close down because theres no ultra smurfs, and i could sell my marines for a lot of mony because no one else knows how to make them.

what would happen if games workshop actually made models for all the units


----------



## Captain Stillios

Then the world would end 

What if Malal came back?


----------



## bakoren

I would make a CSM army right now.

When are they coming out with power stompin' boots.


----------



## DestroyerHive

If malal came back it'd be an easyyyyyyyyy victory \

What if Slannesh tried to rape Khorne?


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Then the Eldar would go insane as a new Chaos God is born. What this Chaos God would be like is... unimaginable.

What if there was a Chaos God of Orange Juice?


----------



## Grimskul25

Then we'd never have to fear of Vitamin C deffiency again.

What if the Necrons actually succeeded in closing the Eye of Terror?


----------



## Iron_Freak220

Then terror wouldn't be able to see very well.

What if the night bringer killed lucious the eternal?


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Then terror wouldn't be able to see very well.
> 
> What if the night bringer killed lucious the eternal?


Then he wouldn't be alive.

What if the Ultramarines got excommunicated?


----------



## Grimskul25

Then all the players in the world would cheer and party as they brought all the Ultrasmurf models together and destroyed them all in a huge bonfire.

What if all the "gods" in 40k (C'tan, the Emp, Chaos Gods, G and M, Eldar Pantheon), died altogether?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Then everybody exept the Tau, Orks and Eldar would die!

What if Space marines were all Primarchs, Primarchs were all Emperors and the big E was a god!?


----------



## cheef3

then only marine players would play 40k 

what if farsights sword was the c'tan decievers sword


----------



## Cato Sicarius

That wouldn't make much difference to anything. It's the most probable story anyone's come up with so far, so really nothing would change. Besides, we don't know enough on that subject for a definite answer.

What if... There was no war in the 40k universe, and everyone got along nicely?


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Then everyone would get along sweetly making daisy chains and running through fields hand in hand. THen they'd argue.

What if... The nightbringer managed to kill every life force in the universe?


----------



## DestroyerHive

Than we'd stop playing the game.

What if... Chuck Norris enterred 40K?


----------



## Marneus Calgar

DestroyerHive said:


> Than we'd stop playing the game.
> 
> What if... Chuck Norris enterred 40K?


Then everything would be roundhouse kicked to shit.

What if Mr T entered 40k?


----------



## DestroyerHive

Then Chuck Norris would round house kick him to shit.

What if... GW made fantasy dwarves enter 40K, and they somehow managed to destroy the whole Tyranid army?


----------



## Marneus Calgar

DestroyerHive said:


> Then Chuck Norris would round house kick him to shit.
> 
> What if... GW made fantasy dwarves enter 40K, and they somehow managed to destroy the whole Tyranid army?


Then somehow they made small men have massive bug swatters (No inuendo intended)

What if... GW did a competition where one person could be put into the game as a character?


----------



## DestroyerHive

It would be the manager, having WS10, BS10, S10, T10, I10, Ld Unlimited W 10, Front armor 15, side armor 15, and rear armor 30, all for a very low point cost of 15 pts..... wait, aren't those the stats for tactical marines?

What if... GW made an emo army for Warhammer?


----------



## Marneus Calgar

DestroyerHive said:


> It would be the manager, having WS10, BS10, S10, T10, I10, Ld Unlimited W 10, Front armor 15, side armor 15, and rear armor 30, all for a very low point cost of 15 pts..... wait, aren't those the stats for tactical marines?
> 
> What if... GW made an emo army for Warhammer?


Then you wouldn't need to fight them, they'd kill themselves off.

What if they release an expansion where you could use hello kitty?


----------



## Captain Stillios

They already have...Dark Angles! 

What if all of the Space Puppys went to war with the Inquisition?


----------



## Iron_Freak220

Then they would be swatted on the nose with a rolled up newspaper and put outside.

What if a space marine found a nice girl and he wanted to have sex with her?


----------



## hungryugolino

Emperor's Children.

What happens if a Biker has a flat tyre?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Hes not a biker anymore.

What if the Blood angels were the main focus of GW?


----------



## DestroyerHive

Khorne would look like a fail.

What if... there was a chaos God of Love?


----------



## Cato Sicarius

There is - Slaanesh. If not, then it's a Chaos God of making love at least.

What if... Zombies were a race in 40K?


----------



## ChaosGirl

What if the Imperium drafted billions of Adorable Girlscouts to combat Chaos, the Orcs, the Eldar and The Dark Eldar by selling them very delicious cookies to make them see Emperium is not that bad after all?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Then everybody would fear this statline: WS 1 BS 0 S 3 T 3 W 2 I 1 LD fearless FNP Points per model 1

What if Gaunt and Cain met up?


----------



## DestroyerHive

Cain's useless without Jurgen, so I'd imagine Gaunt would win. Then again, there's the fact that they ARE on the same side so... they'd have some amasec, tell tales of their victories, and part ways.

What if... GW took out every army save Dark Eldar and Witch Hunters?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Then everyone would have polkadot fingers from all the times we stabed ourselves on the models 

What if Horus hadnt turned heretic and the heresy never happened?


----------



## dark angel

Then someone else would have turned Traitor, it was a inevitable event. 

What if: The Primarchs were never created?


----------



## Varakir

> What if: The Primarchs were never created?


Then spess mahreens would be the most generic army going, and CSM wouldn't exist.

What if all necrons could change their form at will? (think T1000 )


----------



## bakoren

blades and other cutting implements would mean death in CC.

Why dont the IG get suicide bombers any more?


----------



## DestroyerHive

The game is what if, not why don't. Ask GW please.

What if... tzeencth never actually had control over destiny?


----------



## Iron_Freak220

Biohate would have never started this thread.

What if games workshop actually started to give a shit about CSMs?


----------



## Blammer

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Biohate would have never started this thread.
> 
> What if games workshop actually started to give a shit about CSMs?


then csm would get a new codex

what if there were no daemons and chaos gods?


----------



## bakoren

Eldar would stop whining for a day. :biggrin: Just playing Eldar players.

What if the Orks created Slaanesh?


----------



## Tebok

Blammer said:


> what if there were no daemons and chaos gods?


A few million less people would die every day. 

What if the Sun went nova, destroying the heart of the Imperium?


----------



## hungryugolino

Then the Smurfs would take over, and things would be even more boring.

Then...daemonettes would be shades of green?

What if they killed off Calgar? (And there was much rejoicing.)


----------



## Grimskul25

Agemman (is that his name?) would try to succeed Big Ol Papa Smurf only to get cock-blocked half-way throughthe ceremony by Sicarius, who claims he is the rightful successor of Calgar. Civil war erupts inside the Ultramarines chapter, until to the point where Agemman and Sicarius fight an epic duel to the death were Sicarius barely survives and just as everything seems like its in the clear, a dormant, charged-up spirit stone set by Eldrad a while ago is tipped into a chasm leading to the planets core due to all the fighting and explodes, creating a supernova that wipes out the majority of Ultramar and their marines. All the while in the warp, Eldrad looks on while he is trying to avoid Slaanesh's sexy stomach acids, and he smiles and puts up a boastful pose in front of the other eaten souls in Slaanesh's tummy....Eldrad, what a dick....

What if Sigmar turned out to be one of the unknown primarchs?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Turned out to be? He is.

What if all marines were bright pink and had kick me signs writen on their backs?


----------



## Tebok

Captain Stillios said:


> Turned out to be? He is.
> 
> What if all marines were bright pink and had kick me signs writen on their backs?


Nothing, as long as they can fight. :mrgreen:

What if Games Workshop incorperated 'My Little Pony' as a new race?


----------



## raverboi

RENDING PONY!!!! would happen.

what if the inquisition wasn't so hypocritical?


----------



## Classs

The Inquisition would have to wage war with Mars, the Imperium would cease to exist as we know it.

What if... The Dark Angles partook in the siege of Terra?


----------



## raverboi

Terra would have been lost.

What if... someone didn't drop horus on his head when he was a baby


----------



## MidnightSun

Then he wouldn't have had the coma-sleepy-Davin thing. I hated that chapter.

What if the Orks win Armageddon?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Yarrik would come back and go on a Orkie killing spree! 

What if Malcador could have survived being on the Golden Throne?


----------



## MidnightSun

Then the Emperor would be pretty well f*cked.

What if Yarrick was actually an Blood Axe kommando in a really, really kunnin' disguise?

Midnight


----------



## piemaster

*removes costume* hur hur. Yooze lot are gonna get a right proppa stompin!
*Waaagh!!!!!!!!!*

What if the big E actually consumed the life force of gingers rather than psykers?


----------



## Kale Hellas

piemaster said:


> What if the big E actually consumed the life force of gingers rather than psykers?


well they could both work as a beacon for the astrinomicon, so the worlds would be the same but with out gingers.

what if the orks and black templars managed to become on "friendly terms" and ally?


----------



## MidnightSun

Then you'd get squads of Orks with 'Inisheeyate' Gretchin running round after them.

What if Lootaz actually had looted gunz (Instead of the bullsh*t 'guns' that GW gave us)?


----------



## Captain Stillios

ASSAULT CANNON ORKS!!!

What if Abbadon was replaced with Torggadon?


----------



## piemaster

Torggadon... How about Trogdor-adon!!!


----------



## DestroyerHive

Then the Imperium would have an easyyyyy victory at the Eye of Terror.

What if... Gazkull Thraka turned out to be the Emporer?


----------



## Captain Stillios

All marines would be geen and the big E would wear e'avy armour.
And the great crusade would be the great WAAAAAAGH!!!

What if Russ was alergic to beer?


----------



## Blammer

Captain Stillios said:


> All marines would be geen and the big E would wear e'avy armour.
> And the great crusade would be the great WAAAAAAGH!!!
> 
> What if Russ was alergic to beer?


Then space wolves wouldn'T be drinking today

What if there was a chaos god of the emepror? (that is a chaos god whose theme is the emperor of man).


----------



## Captain Stillios

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD EMPEROR!!!

What if there was an army of cats?

Tappy cat: Ws 4 BS 4 S10 T10

Feel no pain


----------



## MidnightSun

The GW would send out the Nerfers to make them look bad next to Marines. And wait 13 years before updating their codexes.

What if the Legion of the Damned were Jewish? (No offence)


----------



## hungryugolino

Then they're heretics as well as undead. Was that a trick question? 

What if Orks looted/ built lasguns instead of bolters?


----------



## Marneus Calgar

hungryugolino said:


> Then they're heretics as well as undead. Was that a trick question?
> 
> What if Orks looted/ built lasguns instead of bolters?


The they wouldn't have a very good save . Also, they'd be like "Pew pew pew!"

What if GW made an army of Hungry Hungry Hippos?


----------



## raverboi

then carnifexes would get a lot less ultrasmurfs to eat everyday

what if... mephiston died under that building instead of overcoming the red thirst and black rage?


----------



## Varakir

raverboi said:


> then carnifexes would get a lot less ultrasmurfs to eat everyday
> 
> what if... mephiston died under that building instead of overcoming the red thirst and black rage?


Then dorothy would have taken his ruby slippers and used them to get back to kansas.

What if da orkz had looting access to any vehicle (real or fictional)?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Emperor/Ghazghul Thraka battle Titan!

What if Mario was a playable charector?


----------



## Grimskul25

Then all of the universe when they get an entire battlegroup of looted STC titans/Planet Killers with maximized killyness from damn crazy Ork tech. 

What if Ghazghkull Thraka's WAAAGH! reaches Terra somehow? (Hehe that'd tick of Failaddon.


----------



## raverboi

yes...getting anywhere near mars...thats going to happen.


----------



## Captain Stillios

Getting near Mars...possible, getting past Mars on the other hand....

What if the Avatar vs Calgar duel had ended how it should have?


----------



## Blammer

Captain Stillios said:


> Getting near Mars...possible, getting past Mars on the other hand....
> 
> What if the Avatar vs Calgar duel had ended how it should have?


Then Maernus Calgar would be dead :biggrin:

what would Abbadon do if he and his whole black legion were bested in close combat by a guardsman?


----------



## Dark Assassin101

fly home crying and then ask Khorne to make the nasty guards man go away 

What if Guardsmen were all equiped with bolters?


----------



## piemaster

I guess they'd just be better at shooting. You know, having an AP value and higher strength kind of does that.

What if a Tyranid hive fleet consumed an AIDS ridden plannet?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Slaneshi Tyranids.

What if the Dark Angels exterminatused mars or Terra?


----------



## MidnightSun

Then I'm sure the Inquisition would be _real_ pissed.

What if Orks suffered from the Zombie Plague/Destroyer Plague/Nurgle's Rot?


----------



## piemaster

WAAAGH! BAINS!

What if the Sun started to expand billions of years before it was supposed to and began enroaching on ancient terra?


----------



## hungryugolino

Then the Ultramarines would save the day with a plot device pulled out of the collective arses of the GW writers.

What if the Emperor met Chuck Norris?


----------



## Asmodeun

What do you mean? He _is_ Chuck Norris right?

What if GW didn't love tongue-bathing the ultrasmurfs?


----------



## hungryugolino

Then there would be a lot less smurf hate, and more people would be interested in spess marines.

What if GW made a model and rules for Force Commander Boreale?


----------



## DestroyerHive

Then space marines would be even more cheap.

What if... every army was put in one codex, (with the exception of SM)?


----------



## Classs

Every other army would still be 2nd ed and we will pay more for it.

what if... The Bolter was standered issue for impiral guard?


----------



## Grimskul25

Then the SM chapters would all complain and whine saying they're special and its unfair, until the High Lords of Terra get fed up with the incessant complaining and either give them something better like HB or Turbo Lasers or replace the IG bolters with something even worse than lasguns OR flashlights....Carebear stares!

What if an Avatar of Khaine and a Bloodthirster faced off one another?


----------



## hungryugolino

Then you get an epic duel in true 40k style.

What if the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy universe is the future of Warhammer 40k?

(Think about it; it's distinctly possible. HgTtG has a paralyzed Emperor, no less.)


----------



## Jdwoogie

Everyone would be drinking Pan-Galactic Gargle Blasters and forget what they're fighting about and there'd be intergalactic peace! :grin:

What if this shit were real and our solar system was next?:scare:

Woog out!


----------



## Chaosrider

everything would be more interesting, I wouldn't sitting on my computer

what if.. the illuminati got off their arses defeated the inquisition got the big E walking again, then decided it was all a bad idea?


----------



## Tebok

They would say 'F*** it' kill the Emperor and go join the armies of Chaos. 


What if the Starchild theory was true but the Emperor was Reborn as Veruca Salt?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Then he would be laughed at and then burned with PROMETHIUM!!! BURN YOU SON OF A *Burning noises* ON A TABLE *More burning* WITH A SPATULA!!!! (Gains control of self again)

What if the loud noises I just posted was the war cry of the Imperium?


----------



## Leviticus

Captain Stillios said:


> Then he would be laughed at and then burned with PROMETHIUM!!! BURN YOU SON OF A *Burning noises* ON A TABLE *More burning* WITH A SPATULA!!!! (Gains control of self again)
> 
> What if the loud noises I just posted was the war cry of the Imperium?


It wouldn't matter since most guardsmen don't live long enough to say "OH CRAP!"

What if Doom of Malan'tai's rules were written properly so as not to create ambiguity?


----------



## Chaosrider

ud be asking what if they were written correctly.

what if there was an army of mothers in 40k?


----------



## Scyfus

Then there would be "my sons in the guard' bumper stickers on every planet they conquered.

What if the emperors children noise marines formed death metal bands?


----------



## MidnightSun

Then they would join with the Goff Rockerz and fly around in a Lead Zeppelin, playing their Sonic Blasters all over the galaxy. And Lucius the Eternal would become Marylin Manson the Eternal.

What if Predators had Lasgun sponson options?, or could mount any weapon on the Turret (Twin linked Grot-Blasta for example, or a power fist.)


----------



## Iron_Freak220

Then it would be a stupid looking vehicle that could still kick your ass in close combat.

What if codexes for all the chaos gods?

(i'm gonna answer that question. I'd be so happy :biggrin: )


----------



## Leviticus

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Then it would be a stupid looking vehicle that could still kick your ass in close combat.
> 
> What if codexes for all the chaos gods?
> 
> (i'm gonna answer that question. I'd be so happy :biggrin: )


Cruddace would be asked to write them and there'd be tons of debate on more poorly written codex rules.

What if Horus was secretly having a Bromance with the Emperor?


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Then... um... there wouldn't have been the Horus-Heresy I guess.

What if Land Raiders cost 1 point each and a 10-man Tactical Marine Squad cost 250 as standard?


----------



## DestroyerHive

Tactical marines should be 250 points, as they are extremely broken as a whole. Landraiders at 1 point will cause general havoc, because non-marine (about 45% of players) armies will throw a fit and burn down the GW factory. Then they'll end up regretting it because they can't buy Warhammer anyore.:grin:

What if... Robert Cruddace retired?


----------



## hungryugolino

There would evidently be much rejoicing.

What if Chaplains wore smiley face masks instead of skull masks?


----------



## Iron_Freak220

The universe would be a much happier place.

What if a space marine got an itch under his armor?


----------



## Chaosrider

chaos god of itching.

sorry but the heresy was cos the emp dumped horus... asked up there ^

what if games workshop started caring about us?


----------



## Leviticus

Then we'd probably stop playing because we like the abuse.

What if batman had a suit of power armor?


----------



## hungryugolino

Wait...hang on...Konrad Curze! 

What if the Necrons got bored and went back to sleep?


----------



## Captain Stillios

then nids win

what if the ask a ninja ninja joined the imperium?


----------



## Leviticus

When Captains shout orders the guardsmen will respond with "Ninja please!"

What if Korne decided he wanted femurs instead of skulls?


----------



## Da Joka

FEMURS FOR THE FEMUR FRIG!!!

What if the red wonz didn't go fasta?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

they would go slower. duh.

what if someone finally pointed out the pointlessness of this game...?

CP


----------



## Chaosrider

it would ruin it for us all

what if all the spacemarine chapters got bored of the smurfs thinking they were better than everyone, thus kicking them out of their movie?


----------



## Leviticus

the movie would be called "Salamanders and Friends!"

What if the Dark Angel's lied about the whole fallen thing and just wanted someone to love them?


----------



## Blammer

Then they went about it the wrong way

What if the adeptus mechanicus started being actual engineers that invent new stuff and know how their stuff works?


----------



## Chaosrider

Holy crap we are all screwed! and even more of everyone would play the spacies

what if gamesworkshop incorporated fan ideas into 40k? well the good ones


----------



## MidnightSun

The we'd get REAL choppaz, REAL Deffguns, REAL Looted Wagons and finally, REAL Balanced Marines :shok:

What if the Roboute Guilliman was actually Will Smith? :biggrin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

what do you mean, if he "actually was"?

What if a real Thunderhawk suddenly came into view and parked just outside where you live, with an instructions manual, auto-defence capabilities, stealth functions, and the keys? (and all the weapons of course, and space-travel....oooh I wish it was true)


----------



## hungryugolino

Then you try flying it and destroy the immediate area when, a minute after take-off, you realize you've never learned to fly.

What if people stopped making spam and pointless threads in General 40k?


----------



## Leviticus

The grim reaches of the dark and distant future would be less grim.

What if space marines could get a discharge after 400 years of service?


----------



## DestroyerHive

Then all non-marine players would rejoice, and the other 55% would go crying back to their false Emporer. Inquisition's time to shine!

What if... Orks created flying versions of everything they had?


----------



## hungryugolino

Deffcopters never had it so good.


----------



## cheef3

what if GW opened a store in jamaica and to increase profits made a jamaica themed army


----------



## BiOHaTe

The army will be called Rasta-Naferians, pot smoking, reggae playing soldiers of doom! They smoke so much that they get a 4+ coversave (like ork bikers) and prevents enemies assaulting from getting their bonus like a defensive grenade.
HQ: Bob Marley with power weapon bong and a chill caster pistol.
Special abilities: relax brothas - reduces enemy LD for all units by 1 for the game turn. (useable once like ork waaagh)

why did i create this thread its out of control! GUYVER!!!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

BiOHaTe said:


> The army will be called Rasta-Naferians, pot smoking, reggae playing soldiers of doom! They smoke so much that they get a 4+ coversave (like ork bikers) and prevents enemies assaulting from getting their bonus like a defensive grenade.
> HQ: Bob Marley with power weapon bong and a chill caster pistol.
> Special abilities: relax brothas - reduces enemy LD for all units by 1 for the game turn. (useable once like ork waaagh)
> 
> why did i create this thread its out of control! GUYVER!!!


no jet bikes, just bobsleds.

what if guyver had made this thread!? (wonders why he's still playing along...*sigh*)


----------



## MidnightSun

Then it wouldn't have been made by Biohate, would it now?

What if there were DE/Ork hybrids?


----------



## piemaster

Evil-pointy-WAAAGH!-enslaving-stompy-death! That's what.

What if the squats burst out of the tyranid hiveship like in Men In Black?


----------



## DestroyerHive

Then they'd be 'Nids in black.

What if... you had to play against 3 Tyranid Hierophants with no allies?


----------



## Tau22

I'd soil my pants.

What if Empy had listened to Magnus and killed Horus early?


----------



## Grimskul25

Well then the Emperor would have lived, Magnus would be on the Golden Toilet and the Thousand Sons would be still loyalist. not to mention the Imperium would be a hell of a lot better than it is now. 

What if the Void Dragon broke free of its bonds and attacked the Mechanicus?


----------



## Jezlad

The mechanicus would have to hope the Emperor turns up and sorts it out again.

What if Orks were introduced to and loved Shakespearian plays?


----------



## Katie Drake

Jezlad said:


> What if Orks were introduced to and loved Shakespearian plays?


I'd quit 40K out of protest.

What if Malal/Malice returned and gathered a large army to go hunting the forces of other Chaos Gods?


----------



## the Autarch

tzeentch would know about it and khorne would crush it.

what if...las guns actually killed things?


----------



## Grimskul25

This is an easy one, if lasguns killed people....people would be dead...no?

What if the timeline in 40K actually moved forward? (significantly)


----------



## Evil beaver2

Then it would be called 41k and there would be a lot more nids, chaos and necrons and a lot fewer stupid imperials. Sounds like a good idea actually.

What if hive fleet behemoth had successfully eaten all the smurfs?


----------



## search116

What if the emperor had a hitler mustache


----------



## vechi

The Hitler stache would become the hottest and longest standing fashion statement in the Imperium.

What if the Chaos Gods never scattered the Primarchs?


----------



## the Autarch

earlier heresy? or no heresy? one or the other 

what if...there was still legions instead of chapters


----------



## MidnightSun

Then there'd be a lot more Ultramarines for people to play with.

What if Istvaan hadn't rebelled?


----------



## Cato Sicarius

I don't know much on the subject, but I believe Istvaan (or to be precise, Istvaan V) is a planet, not a person, so I don't really understand what you mean by that. :laugh:

If you mean "What if the drop site massacre never took place?" then firstly the Salamanders, Raven Guard, and Iron Hands would have a few more successor chapters, the Iron Warriors, Alpha Legion, Word Bearers, and Night Lords would probably still be loyalist, the Heresy would have been a lot shorter and less interesting, and the Sons of Horus, World Eaters, Emperor's Children, and Death Guard would be severely low on numbers if not destroyed by now in the timeline.

My question: What if the Ultramarines weren't at the opposite edge of the galaxy during the Horus Heresy?


----------



## Fallen

Cato Sicarius said:


> My question: What if the Ultramarines weren't at the opposite edge of the galaxy during the Horus Heresy?





Cato Sicarius said:


> the Heresy would have been a lot shorter and less interesting, and the Traitor Legions would be severely low on numbers if not destroyed by now in the timeline.


ask question & you shall receive.

what if no primarchs were killed during the Heresy?


----------



## MidnightSun

Cato Sicarius said:


> I don't know much on the subject, but I believe Istvaan (or to be precise, Istvaan V) is a planet, not a person, so I don't really understand what you mean by that. :laugh:


Istvaan system rebelled, that's why all the marines were there. So if Istvaan hadn't rebelled, how would Horus have destroyed all the other chapters?
I see your confusion.

Oh, and if no Primarchs had died during the Heresy they would have died after the Heresy 

What if the World Engine returned, right next to Cadia?

Midnight


----------



## Katie Drake

Fallen said:


> what if no primarchs were killed during the Heresy?


Then they would've died afterward, I imagine. Plenty of Primarchs either disappeared, died or were wounded to the point of death after the Heresy took place. Only Ferrus Mannus and Sanguinius died during the Heresy proper as far as I remember.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Uh...do you have a question?

If not, then here's one: Daemonettes are supposed to look unbelievably beautiful and ravishing to anyone who sees them, so much so that many surrender immediately to them out of pure lust. 

So what do daemonettes look like to Orks?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Something to kill.

What if Jervis Johnson decided to bring back the squats?


----------



## MidnightSun

He would be hunted down and smashed to a pulp by an angry mob of SPESS MEHREEN fanboys.

I rephrase my question: What if the Istvaan system hadn't rebelled?

Midnight


----------



## daemosa

different staging point for the heresy?

What if the Emperor succumbed to Nurgle?


----------



## MidnightSun

He would become suprenaturally tough (It's a whole new level above super), he would get all disease-y and would get a bit more, well, yukky.

What if Eldrad survives his encounter with the Blackstone Fortress?

Midnight


----------



## daemosa

GW would nerf the crap out of him.

What if the Traitors never made it to Terra? (warp storms and such)


----------



## MidnightSun

Big Emp wouldn't have died because he could have made a better defensive position whilst the Warp Storms were still going on.

What if the Void Dragon took control of the Golden Throne?

Midnight


----------



## Master WootWoot

Then the Machine god would be the one Imperial god, and the Adeptus Custodes would have been replaced by the Adeptus Mechanicus!

What if The Emperor betrayed the Imperium, not Horus?


----------



## Storm of Iron

Then the Emperor would have fled into the warp and Horus wouldn't have died and still be kicking ass in the day. 

What if none of the Chaos primarchs died and slayed all of the loyalist ones

PS. GO BAD SPHESS MAREHNZ

SoI


----------



## Master WootWoot

Magnus would have manipulated the Power of Change and became the new God Emperor of Mutant-kind.

What if The Codex Astartes was written by Rogal Dorn instead of Robot Guilliman?(Yeah, i said robot, "Roboute" sounds so French!)


----------



## daemosa

GW would love the banana men instead of the ultrasmurfs.

What if they brought back the Squats as Chaos?


----------



## Storm of Iron

Then loyalists would run TH/SS combos to reagan smash them into the ground. 

What if Horus converted the the ultrasmurfs and 'nilla marehnz to chaos?

SoI


----------



## Alsojames

Then the ultrasmurfs would be on the front of every CSM box and codex.

What if the Inquisition wasn't so asshole-y and gave candy to all the little Imperial kids? XD


----------



## daemosa

They'd finally have a fanbase xD

What if the Daemon possessing a LR decided it wanted ice cream?


----------



## MidnightSun

Then it would damn well HAVE Ice Cream!

What if Kroot Vulturekin and Orks bred? :shok:

Midnight


----------



## Master WootWoot

Do we wanna know? We would get massive kroot with pointy ears!


----------



## daemosa

no more defkoptas

What if noise marines marched into battle singing show tunes?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Then the loyalists would die laughing!

What if Space Marines had an extra implant which allowed them to make their own heads explode?


----------



## Aktar09

then the chaplains would have to become depression councillors as well.
what if it turned out the ultramarines had been devoted to chaos ever since the horus heresy, but had been keeping really quiet about it?


----------



## Ascendant

Then the Ultramarines would go from a widely ridiculed chapter to an immensely popular one. Also the Dark Angels would get jealous...

What if Tau mastered Warp Travel with no psykers?


----------



## Alsojames

They'd be the envy of the Eldar and Slaanesh would flip.

What if nobody used Special Characters in WH40k?


----------



## Blammer

Then forces would be far more generic.

What if Pedro kantors gun fired grey knights?


----------



## daemosa

Then there'd be no more Grey Knights because they've all been fired. xD

What if The Emperor was to walk out of a closet by the Golden Throne and shout "Gotcha!"?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Then the custodians would kill him as they believe the real Emperor is on the throne and then we'd be left with no Emperor and stupid custodians. 

What if The Necrons got Lightsabers?


----------



## angelXD19

then I would stop playing 40k. star wars just sucks ( my opinion of coarse )

what if the c-tan turned the emperor into a necron?


----------



## Storm of Iron

He would be swiftly killed by the Inquisition.

What if chuck norris founded his own legion of CSM'S founded from his own personal geeneseed?


----------



## daemosa

Game Over.

What if Mr.T was the Emperor?


----------



## Alsojames

Then all the Heretic foos would be owned.

What if Chuck Norris was the Emperor and Mr. T was Horus?


----------



## daemosa

implosion of the universe.

What if GW put out a new race that strangely resembled the care bears but were similar in rules to SM?


----------



## Kinglopey

Then Care Bare Stares would replace Las Cannons...

What if I just read all the posts before this one and realize that it's time that I will never be able to get back?


----------



## Storm of Iron

Steal the delorean and go back in time to stop yourself from doing that.

What if in 2011 GW actually LOWERED the prices of everything (I know the thought is terrifying)


----------



## daemosa

The gaming world as we know it would implode.....along with our heads in disbelief.

What if everyone in the 40k universe teamed up against the others (think axis and allies) and had an epic war over Terra?


----------



## Alsojames

Terra would asplode.

What if people actually played Inquisitor and had fun?


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Then I would know something about Inquisitor (I know it exists, I know it uses bigger models, and I know that (apparently) if a Space Marine hits somebody with his bolter it does more damage than if he actually shot them with it).

What if the Necrons weren't updated until 6th Edition (even though all of the codices ARE being updated by then)?


----------



## Storm of Iron

Then it would prove that GW hates metal robots of death.

what if the ultrasmurfs got wiped-out during the Horus Heresy


----------



## Alsojames

Then all would sing out in joyus unison.

What if FW released new Ultrasmurfs for april fools that had little smurf hats?


----------



## Storm of Iron

Then Chuck norris would roundhouse kick the models/designers into nothingness 

what if Xzibit pimped a monolith?


----------



## Alsojames

Then there would be a hero-class monolith a-la StarCraft called the 'pimped monolith'

What if I didn't have to go to school tdoay, and instead painted my models?


----------



## angelXD19

then you would have painted models

what if they actually found the hive mind?


----------



## Storm of Iron

The inquisition would prod it with a shitty stick and LoL.

What if the IW went on a crusade and pwned the 'Nilla marines into submission and they were exterminated?


----------



## White Knight

The IW would still be destroyed by the vast imperial forces that are left and would be exterminated.

What if Primarchs were Unicorns?


----------



## Alsojames

Then the Emperor would probably have smited (smote?) them for being mutants. You know how stingy them Imperials are.

What if the Tau had a codex that was on-par with the more modern codices?


----------



## Storm of Iron

then you would get a surge in people playing tau until they learnt about the space pope.

What if I was related to Horus?


----------



## Alsojames

Then you would be hunted by the Inquisition.

What if Games Workshop created a StarCraft Warhammer?


----------



## daemosa

They did.....it was called "StarCraft". Amusingly enough, GW was producing it and dropped funding because they thought it wouldn't sell....hence the eerie similarities in the races.....-twilight zone music-

what if our models were like the Indian in The Cupboard ones? Which would you bring to life? (not a what if, but just an interesting question to pose)


----------



## Storm of Iron

A whole IW army to pwn all those damn corpse worshipers, that and demand the entire stock of GW to make my army truly epic and with a real life 7ft superhuman who would say no.

What if GW actualy took the time to update all the old mini ranges and appropriate dex's?


----------



## Alsojames

Then customers would be happy.

What if GW Employees sold the hobby and not the product?


----------



## The Sullen One

Most of them do, you just seem to get the grumpy ones.

What would happen if a future Ork codex gave them drop pods or the Orky equivalent?


----------



## Storm of Iron

They would fall to pieces in orbit/entry due to the ramshackle nature of ork buildings.

What if the space pope was actually usefull in game?


----------



## Alsojames

Then the Tau would be more epic.

What if WH40k had a Facebook game?


----------



## angelXD19

i might try it....now i only need a facebook account

what if witchhunters finally got plastic models?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Then the coming apocalypse is among us. Nahh actually it would mean that there are no excuses for Space Marine armies at the moment.

What if CS Goto wrote a good book?


----------



## Karnax

The world would descend into madness and the warp would rule all.

What would happen if the space pups and the 1ksons got together and became best friends?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Russ and Magnus would release a hit album which would be christmas number one, Dark Side of the Rune, released in stores this month. Featuring their top ten singles "Puppy Love (I'm Just A Space Wolf)", "It's A Kind of Magic (Sorry About Your Webway Dad)", "Hey Jude (You Look Corrupted)", and the no. 1 "Wannabe (Your Primarch)".


What if the Watchers in the dark were all pikachu's?


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Then we'd have one of the worst cross-overs ever on our hands.

What if Tigurius was capable of psychically controlling lesser Tyranids, both in fluff and in game?


----------



## Alsojames

Then the Imperioum would either 
A) hunt him down because he could control filthy xenos scum
B) hunt him down and learn how to replicate his power.

What if the Imperium chose option A?


----------



## Storm of Iron

Then he would have been killed and there would be much rejoicing.

What if the IW got all the praise pre heresy and thus made the Nilla marines turn to chaos?


----------



## MidnightSun

Then you would get many, many less options in the CSM codex, and the Space Marine book would be over 50000 pages long.

What if Abaddon got impregnated by a Genestealer?

Midnight


----------



## Cowlicker16

Then the next Black Crusade would be Hive Fleet Abaddon!

What if the Astronomicon burned into real space?


----------



## Karnax

A lot of people would die.

What would happen if Abbadon killed the Space pope?


----------



## The Sullen One

Karnax said:


> A lot of people would die.
> 
> What would happen if Abbadon killed the Space pope?


He wouldn't be able to. Bender would have nicked all his stuff and Abbadon would have to declare a new Black Crusade just to get it back.

What if Abbadon launching his new Black Crusade to take his stuff back from Bender found himself facing horde after horde of people obsessed with political correctness?


----------



## Karnax

It would be compiled into a movie called 'Abbadon v MidnightSun'.

What would happen if all the primarchs got turned into puppies just after they were found by the Emprah?


----------



## Alsojames

Then the primarchs would literally be the Emperor's lapdogs.

What if Christmas existed in 40k?


----------



## Karnax

Santa Claus would be a Chaos God, Jesus would be Sanguinius, God would be the God-Emperor, and my dog would eat their presents.

What would happen if Abbadon took up breakdancing?


----------



## Alsojames

Then the next black crusade would be a series of dance-offs.

What if the Tau codex was modernized before the Grey Knights?


----------



## Storm of Iron

Then there would be an apocolypse.

What if the space pope was a transformer "a robot in disguise!"


----------



## Karnax

Everyone would still hate him and he would go crying home.

What would happen if Creed got outsmarted?


----------



## MidnightSun

It would turn out that the outsmarted Creed was actually a decoy, the purpose of which was to fool the Chaos forces into thinking they had outsmarted Creed, in turn leading to them becoming complacent and vulnerable to the attacks of the tactical genius of the real Creed.

What if the Tyranids won the Octavius war and joined the party on Armageddon?

Midnight


----------



## Master WootWoot

Then the carnifex would have been so drunk that it was unable to stand up.

What if the Vostroyan Firstborn started to assimilate Tau traditions?


----------



## The Sullen One

Master WootWoot said:


> What if the Vostroyan Firstborn started to assimilate Tau traditions?


We'd find out that daughters make great soldiers too, but that thinking the old guys wise because he's got a beard isn't going to do you much good in life.

Also red and tan would make a terrible combination.

What if all the characters, units and armies in 40k realised they weren't psycho killers but little plastic and metal figures being mauled by six year olds?


----------



## Alsojames

Then:

The Imperium would realize that there is a greater power than the Emperor
Chaos would worship a new god
and the Tau would try to assimilate the six year olds with promises of cookies and power.


What if the Tau got a new codex that made them awesomesauce(er)?


----------



## The Sullen One

Alsojames said:


> What if the Tau got a new codex that made them awesomesauce(er)?


They'd replace Ketchup.

What if all international disputes were settled by games of 40k?


----------



## Storm of Iron

Then for the time being there would be world piece.

What if a toy company put munitions chips into the 40k models so that they came alive (similar to the Small Soldiers film.) 

SoI


----------



## Alsojames

Then everyone would be all liek 'holy shiz', and it might spawn another movie like that.

What if the Astartes and SoB had babies? o.0


----------



## MidnightSun

Supernuns.

What if the Calgar really was assassinated by the Alpha Legion, a la the recent 'Rumours'?

Midnight


----------



## Alsojames

Then we probably wouldn't have to deal with the ultrasmurfs.

What if Alpha Legion was loyal?


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Then there'd be maybe two or three more loyalist chapters and one less Chaos legion. Maybe two less Chaos legions? I doubt too much difference.

What if all chapters were the Ultramarines?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

then all the UM haters would quit.

What if Jervis died?


----------



## Alsojames

Then WD would be at least a little more epic.

What if WD made sense instead of being a monthly advert?


----------



## MidnightSun

It'd be like the good old days, and the like of WD184 would shine bright!

What if GW said that the SM were eaten by the Tyranids and the Squats were the ultimate defenders of humanity?

Midnight


----------



## Alsojames

Then the squats would be the ultimate defenders of humanity.

What if the Astartes had a new years party with the Tau and Tyranids? With Biovore carnival rides?


----------



## Master WootWoot

I repeat from a while ago: The carnifex would have become so drunk that it was unable to stand up. Also the Tau don't drink alcohol, so they're fine (Space buddhists!)

What if The Holy God Emperor of Mankind was slain by Horus, and Horus survived all the other primarchs?


----------



## warsmith7752

Then everyone would be dead of suffering extreme amounts of pain.

What if daemons celebrated Christmas?


----------



## Cato Sicarius

What do you mean "What if?" They already do!

The question is: What if daemons *didn't* celebrate Christmas?


----------



## Master WootWoot

Then Santa Claus wouldn't exist, because he's only a fat bloothirster

What if the Tau were christian instead of buddhists?


----------



## Alsojames

Then the Ethereals would be called Prophets and instead of calling themselves the Greater Good, they'd be called the Crusaders.

What if the Tau assimilated the Imperium?


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity

The Tau would have to either keep the imperium much as it is, or purge humanity entirely. The endless daemonic incursions resulting from all of the uncontrolled psykers would assimilating humanity more trouble than it was worth otherwise.


What if the =I= discovered a hidden chaos taint in the Ultramarines and their many, many successor chapters?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Then GW would rework the fluff so that they didn't, or the investigating Inquisitor was actually a chaos worshipper and the ultramarines killed him. 

However, if they didn't, the Inquisition would declare the Ultramarines renegade and attack them.

What if the Blood Ravens came from the Space Wolves?


----------



## Storm of Iron

They would just end up in drinking contests and not have time to appear in any of the Dawn of War games.

What if there were sum sort of majour cock-up at GW and they brough back and released squats instead of the new =I= dex's


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Then several hundred people would leave the game and a few dozen others would join.

What if the Dawn of War series (including Dawn of War II and its expansions) were never made?


----------



## Storm of Iron

Then I would have many more hours to paint my army.

What if the Imperial Guard took steriods in an attepmt to become more like Space Marines?


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity

They'd all look like Catachans, but still be S3 T3.

What if Abbadon finally got it right on the 14th attempt and captured Holy Terra?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Then the Imperium would be screwed.

What if Ferrus Manus is actually on Mars, Night Haunter wasn't beheaded and Lux (For all of those older members out there who remember the threads) was actually telling the truth?


----------



## Master WootWoot

Manus would be fighting with the Void Dragon about the title of "Machine God".

Bats would have been extinct.

I don't actually know...
-----------------------------------
What if the Old Ones killed the entire Eldar race?


----------



## Alsojames

Then I would be very sad.

What if I was very sad?


----------



## Master WootWoot

You woulld be depressive and probably commit suicide.

Why did China's government do genocide?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I think you mean *What if* not why did. If they did, then China would have no government. Simples. *Squeek*.

What if Facebook merged with Youtube and Twitter, and launched a new website called You-Twit-Face?


----------



## Master WootWoot

You mean "You-facetwitter"? Yes, yes... No need to sign in on all these when you have one! A friend of mine would have killed me with status updates, etc

What if GW Released a new Eldar codex where the troop choices were "scum" and "people"?


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius

Then the Eldar line would be reduced drastically.

What if the author of _Wargames and Death Toys_ discovered the Steel Legion and Death Korps of Krieg miniatures?


----------



## misinformed

Then he would probably choke to death on the small pieces while he contemplated becoming a mutated super-soldier as per Games Workshops diabolical plans...

What if this thread died?


----------



## warsmith7752

Then no one would post in it,

What if a mouse got mutated in a nuclear experiment and bit a guy who turned into, MOUSE MAN.


----------



## Storm of Iron

Then cat man would have eaten him.

What if GW ruined the =I= dex's by making them insanely underpowered?


----------



## Alsojames

Then a bunch of angry fans would burn down GWHQ.

What if White Dwarf was an awesome book and not a stupid advert?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Then more people would by it.

What if Games Workshop made Star Wars minis instead of LotR?


----------



## Storm of Iron

Then people would be playing star wars on friday night's at my local GW.

What if GW decicded to kill-off the Tau via the Nid's nom nom noming them to extinction, and replaced them with a new race that were superior to the Tau?


----------



## The Meddler

Then jedi would be the new space marines.

What if there was a genestealer cult on Earth sometime soon (and I mean OUR earth, not Terra)?

edit: darn, ninja'd


----------



## Svartmetall

The Meddler said:


> What if there was a genestealer cult on Earth sometime soon (and I mean OUR earth, not Terra)?


Well, that would explain Sarah Palin, anyway.


What if the Tau grew a pair and started aggressively expanding?


----------



## Master WootWoot

They would have been the new Tyranids, Orks and Chaos.

What if Obama's ears were smaller, and a pedofile German-Canadian stole a nuclear bomb?


----------

